# Why??InnSeason, Hilton, Marriot, Starwood, Wyndham etc..????



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 18, 2010)

As I continue enjoying the topics about TimeSharing it amazes me still how informed so many of you are.  I would imaginie your years of TimeSharing has given you a great deal of insight into the various TS out there. 

One thought as I read what is for sale, what is readily out there to be purchased or received free....Many of you prefer Hilton, Marriot, Starwood or Wyndham.  I am wondering why.  I would imagine it is for the same reason that some prefer to stay in a Hilton Hotel or a Marriot Courtyard etc...

Being new at this I was curious what PERSONAL preference Tuggers have and why...

So My question to all of you which do you prefer and why???
Also I would like to know about the smaller companies-InnSeason etc...

Thanks


----------



## lennyb216 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm new to Tug as well and I was going to post the same question. It's so many timeshare options and great bargins to choose from. I was thinking about exchanging or renting at a few places (Marriot, Hilton and Starwood) to see how they differ before my next purchase..


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 13, 2011)

Impulse purchase.  Because of the prejudices developed during my road warrior days I'm a Hilton girl through and through.  Their locations are places that match where I go.  How they are supposed to interact with RCI seems good too.

I'm happy with it because of Hilton quality and the fact that it has an actual underlying week instead of just being a points vacation club.

(also a newbie)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 13, 2011)

Locations. Then resort's personalities. Then style of other guests. 

Rent for several vacations. While on a vacation, walk other nearby resorts. I have learned birds of a feather DO FLOCK together. If you find the guests in a 10-20 minute visit, a royal PIA => you will hate the resort if you stayed there for a week. After walking the property, ask at the front desk to see a unit. I can almost always get another guest to show me their unit as I wander around. You will also start to recognize stuff which you totally dislike also - my favorite was the "PINK" unit, which I had brought on eBay for chump change without visiting. Loved the fellow guests and resort staff by pure chance; resort was starting a total redo ... but I would not have been happy, if I had to live in pink-ville for longer than that first week.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 13, 2011)

The internal exchange ("club") system of hotel-based programs means that you can travel to TS resorts in a wide variety of places w/o being subject to the vagaries of an independent exchange program like RCI or II. But if you chose to use one of these, the high quality of your TS program almost always guarantees a good trade. Also, many of these have a hotel tie-in, so if a TS resort is not a good option, you may be able to book a hotel stay as part of your program.

I'm partial to Hilton becuz they treat their resale buyers the same as original buyer's (the only exclusion being "elite" status), their resorts are uniformly high-quality, their customer service is superb, booking thru their website is nearly hotel-like, and you get VIP sratus with the hotel's frequent-guest program.

However, there is much to be said for independent, stand-alone resorts (which I also own), which can often be found in places where major chains are not, are actually be run owner-populated associations, and typically have lower maintenance fees. But as with mom+pop stores, their staying-ability can vary greatly.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 13, 2011)

I like them all but had to choose a few so went with Wyndham, DVC and HGVC along with my fixed weeks at my no-name converted motel on the beach.   Also have RCI points and some TPU's.  

I like the mini-systems because you don't have to go outside those clubs to get great vacations and there is much less competition for those units than in RCI.  You save on exchange fees and can get exactly what you want, when you want it and not have to rely on what gets deposited to RCI/II.

I don't always want to vacation for 7 days so having a mini-system with 4-5 day options is great for me.  And since I want my hands in many cookie jars, I'm buying biennials so I can vacation every other year without having to plan 2 years in advance.   I find that with my biennials I can points stretch and still not run out of points.  

HGVC has open season rates which I use more than my points and is what I consider one of the best benefits of owning HGVC.  Wyndham has great availability internally and they discount the points closer to check in which is nice so your points can stretch there too.  I think there is still value in using these in RCI if you are going for the high TPU units cause that's where these mini-portals shine best.  DVC is also great because it's extremely flexible with no reservation or cancellation fees.  You can do a 2 night ressie 10 times a year if you wanted to with no added costs.  That's real nice if you live close to Disney which I do.  Try doing that in RCI.


----------



## akp (Aug 13, 2011)

*Mine*

I picked Bluegreen because there is a nearby resort (Wilderness Club) I wanted access to.  I also like that it is a points system so I can do partial week stays.

After a couple of years of ownership, I got an itch to buy Marriott but luckily reconsidered.  I do love the luxury places but I've got all the time I can use.  Maybe after we retire I'll add a fixed week somewhere that we'll always use ourselves.

Anita


----------



## siesta (Aug 13, 2011)

I purchased with wyndham because of the diverse portfolio, the flexibility of the point system, and the cheap prices you can get them for. There is definitely a learning curve with this ownership.

I also own with Starwood because ive always enjoyed staying at sheraton/westin brand hotels.

If marriot hadnt switched to the points program, and there werent concerns about available inventory thru II, and the dwindling of the marriot bulk banks with preference, id probably own with them too.

Hgvc, for me, is too concentrated with its resorts (florida, vegas, oahu) and doesnt provide enough options.

They all will provide a great vacation experience, just have to see what fits for you.


----------



## dwojo (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought my first timeshare after renting there for a week and loving it. My next one I researched different points systems until I found one that worked best for me as far as available destinations, quality of resorts, flexibility, and customer service.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2011)

Your question is much too broad to answer in one post.   

The hotel based systems offer consistently higher quality, and consistently higher prices.  

I think you should:
1)  Decide how much you can spend upfront without financing
2)  Decide how much you can afford in a maintenance fee that comes due every year around Christmas, and will increase over time.
3)  Look at the locations for each system and see if one of them offers a home resort that you love, and other locations that you would like to trade for.

That will help you narrow things down.

Starwood (Westin/Sheraton) Resorts - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/index.jsp  (click on "resort collection")


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The hotel based systems offer consistently higher quality, and consistently higher prices.



The above is absolutley true.  If you want high quality and the ability to exchange into other high quality resorts both inside and outside the US, go for one of the chains.  If, on the other hand, you want resorts to use in specific locations, searching carefully you most likely can find what you want for a lot less money buying Weeks at  independent Resorts.

I don't remember the exact numbers now, but 10-12 years ago I sold my 5 Marriott Weeks for about $85,000 and bought 5 Weeks at independent resorts in Myrtle Beach, SC; Deerfield Beach, FL; Biloxi, MS; Mesquite, NV; and Ruidoso, NM.  The cost for the 5 totaled about $5,000 and carried with them far lower MFs.

Nothing wrong with the hotel based systems if that best suits your needs and desires.  All I am trying to say is that there are different ways to play this game.  Mine just happened to save me $80,000, at the same time satisfying my vacation needs.

George
George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2011)

There are always trades up to those fancier resorts from ordinary resorts. 

Independent exchange companies would love to have some of the Starwood and Marriott weeks on II, but II gives so much value to those who use them exclusively.  

Love my timeshare ownerships currently, but there is always room for a few more.  

I love Shell.  I bought for the availability in San Francisco and Napa Valley.  The resorts are upscale, no matter what others say.  I have seen several, and they are nice (except Peacock Suites, which definitely needs improving).  

Wyndham lucked into many of their best resorts, like Shearwater, and now they are finally improving on the former PAHIO properties.  I love so many Wyndham properties, but the only one we actually stay at consistently is Shearwater.  The rest are just okay.  

Marriott, I want one, just one, so I can see what's in II.  I have yet to make a commitment.  

Bought DVC because I am a Disney fanatic, and the prices were hard to resist. 

Always considering Hyatt, but the price is high enough to make me just want more DVC instead.  :rofl: 

Lots of great stuff out there to buy.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2011)

We own Hyatt and Disney because we want resort type amenities.  We don't care one iota for organized activities and we really don't need much space.  But we want nice decor, restaurant(s) on premises, beautiful landscaping, swimming pool/hot tub, gym, and great service.

Marriott was tempting, Starwood still is.  Hilton would be except non-DVC Orlando and Vegas are not that appealing to us.

We also live in California so drivable resorts are a real plus- Tahoe, Carmel, and Sedona in the Hyatt system and Disneyland in DVC.

The ironic thing is that we have evolved into trading the Hyatt and not really using it in the Hyatt system after all but it gets us great trades, nice places, it's really an incredible trader.

Cindy is tempted to buy an Interval trader, I am tempted to buy an RCI trader.  I just can't use any more time right now, it's hard to justify the additional expense.

H


----------



## lennyb216 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so excited about all of the information and knowledge within this community, it's hard to sleep at night. I find myself on here all day trying to read as much as I can. Like so many newbies, I have a nice starter portfolio 500k (Bonnet Creek),300(Royal Seacliff) and OL (3bdrm wk) and I really want to learn how to maximize what I have. I have never deposited into RCI to try and exchange into anything because I didn't understand the program.. I have found so much information on here from this community and I am really thankful that I came across TUG.. 

I bought Wyndham points (resale) because my brother is an owner. I went to a sales presentation with him and saw value in the Wyndham system. Since then, I've been to a number of Wyndham properties and all have been great experiences/memories for me and my family. I would love to own in DVC or Starwood as well because I hear so many great things about that programs.

Lenny


----------



## chriskre (Aug 14, 2011)

lennyb216 said:


> I'm so excited about all of the information and knowledge within this community, it's hard to sleep at night. I find myself on here all day trying to read as much as I can. Like so many newbies, I have a nice starter portfolio 500k (Bonnet Creek),300(Royal Seacliff) and OL (3bdrm wk) and I really want to learn how to maximize what I have. I have never deposited into RCI to try and exchange into anything because I didn't understand the program.. I have found so much information on here from this community and I am really thankful that I came across TUG..
> 
> I bought Wyndham points (resale) because my brother is an owner. I went to a sales presentation with him and saw value in the Wyndham system. Since then, I've been to a number of Wyndham properties and all have been great experiences/memories for me and my family. I would love to own in DVC or Starwood as well because I hear so many great things about that programs.
> 
> Lenny



Starter Portfolio?   

 I wouldn't call 800K Wyndham points a starter portfolio.  You better get up to speed real quick with that many points.


----------



## lennyb216 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know, that's why I'm on here day and night learning from the travel pros


----------



## ogel45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I own an independent, Wyndham, and Diamond.  I really like Wyndham, but I'm not sure anyone beats Diamond for their collection of foreign properties.

David


----------



## TimfromVirginia (Aug 16, 2011)

*Preferred Wyndham*

We are new to TUG as well, learning a lot more about timeshares as I read the forums etc. Before we purchased our timeshare we had been on several "high pressure" sales pitches that we did not give into...until Fairfield/Wyndham was pitched; unfortunately we did not know about TUG at that time....but lesson learned.

Anyways, we do prefer the Wyndham points allocation and being able to choose the size of the unit and when to travel, off season, peak etc and we also like the selection of properties Wyndham has available, mostly we have traveled the east coast, the other reason is I hated the thought of paying RCI and exchange fee to book a weeks vacation, with Wyndham I don't have that requirement. 

The worst thing about Wyndham is that there are soooo many on the resale market that it makes it extremely difficult to resale for any reasonable amount. I am need to get rid of my timeshare but I can't get anywhere close to what I still owe, so I am forced to try and suck it up for another 6 years or so and then try to get rid of it.


----------



## Stricks (Aug 16, 2011)

We travel a bunch.  Consequently, we prefer Marriott.  Standards seem the same no matter where in the world we are, and those standards seem high.  We have two Marriott Timeshares (Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Lahania Tower and Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I).  We are very happy with both.


----------



## bluechair (Aug 16, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> As I continue enjoying the topics about TimeSharing it amazes me still how informed so many of you are.  I would imaginie your years of TimeSharing has given you a great deal of insight into the various TS out there.
> 
> One thought as I read what is for sale, what is readily out there to be purchased or received free....Many of you prefer Hilton, Marriot, Starwood or Wyndham.  I am wondering why.  I would imagine it is for the same reason that some prefer to stay in a Hilton Hotel or a Marriot Courtyard etc...
> 
> ...



We have been with BlueGreen for over ten years. They seem to be a very well run company and have a close affliaition with RCI. They now offer online booking so it's easy to make a reservation. We have never had a bad stay at any of there resorts.


----------



## BLASTRAMON (Aug 16, 2011)

*Vacation Ownership preference*

SVO of course.   I already bought into it plus it's flexible.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 16, 2011)

We picked up a couple of free Wyndham contracts when we first started looking into timeshares... during the transfer process we rented a week from a owner and went to Ocean Boulevard at Myrtle Beach...  the hubby decided that he wanted something nicer for our vacations so we toured Marriott... we liked the quality a lot better...  so we bought a Marriott week to trade into other Marriotts..  

We are keeping our Wyndham for now for shorter stays and we wanted to try out some of their other properties before deciding to keep them or give them away.


----------



## CapriciousC (Aug 16, 2011)

Stricks said:


> We travel a bunch.  Consequently, we prefer Marriott.  Standards seem the same no matter where in the world we are, and those standards seem high.



This describes us, as well.  Hubby is on the road about 60-75% of the time for business, I travel occasionally for work, and Marriott is the preferred hotel vendor for our employers.  This allows us to combine the benefits of Marriott ownership with our Platinum Elite Marriott Rewards status and, consequently, earn a lot of free or deeply discounted stays.  We stay at our home resort maybe once every three years, and exchange the remainder of the time - we've always been happy with the other Marriott resorts we've chosen.  However, we have also exchanged into independent resorts and been quite happy with those, as well.  We are pretty picky when it comes to independent resorts, though - we generally only choose those that have similar amenities to what we would expect of a Marriott.


----------



## rcollinsny (Aug 16, 2011)

*Wyndham Owners*

We originally bought Wyndham and have been to approximately 40 different Wyndham resorts. We love the diversity of the points system. It is true as stated earlier that one has to study the Wyndham system in order to take full advantage of it. But if you do, you can reap tremendous benefits from it above and beyond your actual point basis. We bought 1 million points from Wyndham directly to achieve Presidential Reserve status which gives us the maximum amount of benefits. We have since purchased another 6 million points on the resale market. We work the system in such a way that we get closer to 10 million points of usage. Wethen rent our many of those points to help pay for the annual maintenance fees.

We are using RCI for the first time next month when we are going on a 4 week vacation and mixing Wyndham resort stays with RCI locations in order to meet all of our destination needs. We will stay Wyndham in San antonio, RCI in Galveston, Wyndham in New Orleans and then RCI in Sam Rayburn hill country in Texas.

I am sure many of the other TS systems work just as well but we have learned the Wyndham system extremely well and it works great for our needs.


----------

